# Wieviel Anhänger von 26"-All Mountains gibt es noch ?



## Tiefdruck1 (17. April 2014)

Ich bin überzeugter Slide-Fan und halte 27,5" für zu schwer und in XL für zu wenig wendig/verspielt. Das Überrollverhalten ist kaum besser und dafür mehr Gewicht zu akzeptieren, ist für mich keine Option. Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn Radon weiter 26" anbietet und nächsten Sommer auch ein neues Slide kaufen (dieses Jahr und nächstes Frühjahr tut es mein 2012er noch).

An dieser Stelle noch ein Wunsch: Bitte eine AM / Slide was LR und Bremsen/SChaltgruppe betrifft, generell dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend und mehr in Richtung Sorglos/Wartungsfrei ausstatten (gescheite Maulweite bei Felgen, keine Formula-Bremsen, am liebsten Shimano-Schaltgruppe).

Ich habe mir nun bei Light-Wolf in Dresden einien ZTR Flow EX mit 25mm Maulweite und Tune King + Kong aufbauen lassen.

*Bitte hier nun keine Diskussion in Richtung Pro/Cons der Laufrad-Formate beginnen. Die Umfrage dient allein dazu, Radon das Potenzial an reinen 26" -Anhängern aufzuzeigen.*


----------



## filiale (17. April 2014)

Hast Du mal den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen 26" Felgen plus Reifen und 100% identisch aufgebauten 650B Felgen und Reifen verglichen ? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefdruck1 (17. April 2014)

Es sind nicht nur die LR, sondern auch die Gabel und der Rahmen. In der neuen Bike steht ein ziemlich vernichtendes Urteil zu 27,5" und die sprechen von 1kg Unterschied. Die Steifigkeit der LR ist auch schlechter. Aber mir gehts auch um Wendigkeit meines 22"-XL-Rahmens und die generelle Sinnlosigkeit alle 26"-Besitzer zu einem Neukauf sämtlichen Equipments zu zwingen. Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Ich sehe durchaus Sinn in 29", obwohl ich mir nie eins kaufen werde, aber eine weitere Zwischengröße brauchst einfach nicht...


----------



## fub (18. April 2014)

Ich finde die Auswahlmöglichkeiten der Umfrage schon sehr....parteiisch, was ist denn wenn jemand gerne 27.5 Zoll kauft und auf 26 Zoll verzichten kann? 
Und mal zum Vergleich, DT Swiss Ex 1501 haben einen Gewichtsunterschied von 70 Gramm (Set) Hans Dampf 60 Gramm (Set)
Gabel (Pike) 25 Gramm Rahmen ist +/- 0 Gramm Tubeless montiert vllt +10Gramm für etwas mehr Milch. Macht in Summe 165 Gramm.

Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, ich kann nachvollziehen, dass du 26Zoll behalten willst aber mit der Umfrage wirst du in dieser Formulierung kaum ein verwertbares Ergebnis erhalten.


----------



## ron101 (18. April 2014)

Wenn dann in ein par Wochen mein Slide 650B kommt, wird es in etwa 4kg leichter als mein jetztiges 26" sein ;-)
Cheers
ron


----------



## theedee (18. April 2014)

Nunja, ich bin gegen 27,5 weil es ein sinnloses Zwischenmaß ist das alles unübersichtlicher macht und einem die Kompatibilität verschiedener Fahrräder nimmt. Man kann also zum Beispiel nicht mal eben die Reifen zwischen Rädern tauschen. Und mein Custom Laufradsatz könnte ich dann auch wegschmeißen.
Allerdings habe ich mir gerade vor 3 Monaten ein neues Slide in 26" gekauft, also werde ich mir die nächsten 2 Jahre sicher kein neues holen.


----------



## geq (18. April 2014)

oh man ich lese in der Bike steht....
Da hauts mich vor lachen doch weg...
Also über 1kg mehr ist ziemlich Banane, Lrs+100gr, Reifen +100gr. Gabel+30gr....
Und warum sollte der Rahmen schwerer sein???
Und gerade wer Xl fährt kann 650b oder gut auch 29 fahren!
Ich habe mir das slide carbon geholt, was auch fast 2kg leichter als mein altes ist!
Unterschied zu mienem vorigen 26 bezogen auf wendigkeit steifigkeit und diesen Quatsch: Nichts davon mitbekommen.....
Was der Bauer nicht kennt...


----------



## c-st (19. April 2014)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> ... die generelle Sinnlosigkeit alle 26"-Besitzer zu einem Neukauf sämtlichen Equipments zu zwingen. Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Ich sehe durchaus Sinn in 29", obwohl ich mir nie eins kaufen werde, aber eine weitere Zwischengröße brauchst einfach nicht...



Über Sinn und Unsinn neuer Laufradgrößen brauchen wir nicht diskutieren, ich bin mit meinem 26er tiptop zufrieden und habe keinen Bedarf an anderen MTBs. Aber welches gesamte Equipment musst du neu kaufen?
- Reifen?
- Schläuche? (ich würde tubeless empfehlen)
- Ersatzlaufräder? Da fand ich die Einführung der 15mm Steckachsen wesentlich sinnloser.
- Laufradtaschen?
So langsam gehen mir die Ideen für sinnvolles Equipment aus, selbst Schutzbleche könntest du wahrscheinlich weiter verwenden.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (28. April 2014)

Für das was mir beim Mountainbiken wichtig ist sind größere Räder ein Nachteil. Daher kaufe ich kein 650B. Das brauche ich auch nicht, denn ich bin für jedes Einsatzgebiet zwischen CC und DH bestens versorgt. Was mich aber wundert: Du hast ein 2012er Slide (genau wie ich). Warum willst du dann nächstes Jahr schon wieder ein neues kaufen?


----------



## paolocubano (28. April 2014)

Vor ca. vier Wochen ein Radon Slide 140 gekauft und Top glücklich damit. Ich muss dazu sagen dass ich 168 cm Gross bin und 29er Räder auf einen kleinen Rahmen einfach keinen Sinn machen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e mit Tapatalk


----------

